

Man has NFC chips injected into his hands to store cold Bitcoin wallet - sc90
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/11/man-has-nfc-chips-injected-into-his-hands-to-store-cold-bitcoin-wallet/

======
Alupis
So now people will cut off his hand to get his money!

Not the first time someone has injected RFID/NFC chips into their body.

Also, what happens when this chip dies? He won't have any early-warning signs.
Or if he walks through a metal detector or something and interference causes
the chip to go wonky, corrupting his bitcoin wallet.

To prevent this, he'll still need to have some alternative backup, like on a
USB stick... which defeats the entire purpose of this experiment.

~~~
nielsbjerg
>So now people will cut off his hand to get his money!

My first thought as well. It has been seen before
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-
pacific/4396831.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/4396831.stm)

